# Warm winter, POA appearing



## dtuck (Sep 23, 2021)

Here in the Middle Atlantic it has been unseasonably warm all fall/early winter until yesterday. Before yesterdays snowfall, I just recently noticed scattered POA annua, even a patch that had seed heads. Lawn is currently under 6" of snow, long term/
continuous snow coverage does not occur here. Short of hand pulling what I see, what approach should I take to prevent as much as possible. Yard was heavily overseeded/topdressed 09/22, w/2 doses of starter fert w mesotrione. I do have have some ethofumesate, should I spot spray? Prodiamine was going to go down late February. Thoughts on moving forward are appreciated.


----------



## Rxrep (Jun 9, 2021)

I've had good success preventing POA with 2 "higher rate" applications of Dimension. One in late winter and another in late summer. I use The Andersons brand that I buy at a landscape supply. Also it's a granular.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Poa a is fairly easy to hand pull out. When the ground is thawed pull as much as you can. If there is lots do it a little at a time.

Fall pre emergent (prodiamine) application is the best time to stop the cycle the next spring.


----------



## zeroibis (Sep 28, 2020)

Next time you could pout down the ethofumesate as a preemergent for improved protection from annual bluegrass and bermudagrass as compared to other options such as mesotrione, prodiamine, dithiopyr, pendimethalin and isoxaben.

Just be sure to check the label for when you can apply it in relation to seeding.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

Keep an eye on the extended forecast in your area. You may not want to wait until mid-February to drop prodiamine. Read the bag as it claims 4 months' effectiveness (at a certain rate) so get ahead of the poa germination. That said, I would try to pull as much as possible now that it's showing seeds and be ready to drop pre-ems in a few weeks.

I'm also seeing seed heads all over my neighborhood. Thankfully, none in my yard, yet.


----------



## dtuck (Sep 23, 2021)

Thanks for the input. I'm going to pull soon as snow is gone and go ahead early w prodiamine. Plan was to use ethofumesate at seed down as well, but didn't realize the sod seed was a blend w KBG until after I got it home. Knew it was blue tag & didn't think much more about. Definitely pays to do your homework.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

This year was the first year that I stuck to my pre elm's after tttf overseeding. I applied etho and tenacity at seed down, applied etho again at 4 weeks after germination, then again at another 4 weeks. Finished off the year with prodiamine at half rate. Basically hammered home the pre em from mid August to late October/early November

Spring will tell if it put a dent in the Poa A.


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

Poa A has been seeding down here this past week. Lots of it in the neighborhood-I am seeing significantlymore in my lawn than I think I had all last spring already. I've probably pulled 2 gallons out of the lawn already, and I put tenacity down when I seeded too. Maybe should have put prodiamine down in Nov, but I don't like to do that on newer seedlings (I had some nice late germination in dog pee spots in late Dec with the warm stretch).

Really odd Jan behavior. I even had to mow today. Took .5" off. Henbit is also flowering already and my Fig tree is budding, too. The lawn thinks it is March right now, basically.

It's odd why it is worse this year than last year for Poa A, when I followed the same practice and hand pulled everything I saw every few days last spring before it seeded. I'll probably such it up and get some etho for next fall/winter. I struggle in areas near a fence line that never gets direct sun. So it is PoA patches in the spring, and then nimblewill in the summer. I think I've made a dent on things in the last two years, but still a work in progress. Probably need a few more years of good practice to treat the NW+PoaA in that spot before it stabilizes.


----------



## Rxrep (Jun 9, 2021)

Looks like quite of few folks use Prodiamine. I've never used it but have had very good results with Dimension. Anyone have experience with both and found one better than the other? Thanks


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Rxrep said:


> Looks like quite of few folks use Prodiamine. I've never used it but have had very good results with Dimension. Anyone have experience with both and found one better than the other? Thanks


I saw  this post  from @zeroibis in the warm season forum. I would add that Prodiamine is preemergent only while Dithiopyr is both a pre-emergent and post emergent.



zeroibis said:


> … For reference UGA rates dithiopyr as having Excellent performance against lespedeza and prodiamine as poor and pendimethalin none.
> 
> However, the real summer trade off is that it only rates dithiopyr for crabgrass as Good-Excellent vs Excellent for prodiamine and pendimethalin. It might not be a huge difference but it exists.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

The post emergent capabilities of Dithiopyr will be limited to immature newly established crabgrass.

https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/dimension-dithiopyr


----------



## zeroibis (Sep 28, 2020)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> I would add that Prodiamine is preemergent only while Dithiopyr is both a pre-emergent and post emergent.


Dithiopyr can only be used as a post emergent when applied in liquid form and I would bet with a surfactant as well but would need to check the label on that. As stated above its post emergent abilities are pretty low.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I sprayed dithiopyr on June 1st last year to allow a spring seeding. I had essentially no crabgrass come in other than minor breakthrough near edges. Worked for me.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Rxrep said:


> Looks like quite of few folks use Prodiamine. I've never used it but have had very good results with Dimension. Anyone have experience with both and found one better than the other? Thanks


Both work great. I prefer dimansion just because it alway available at my store and it easier spreading than spraying for me i believe less room for mistakes.


----------



## greenthumb518 (Nov 4, 2021)

I'm in a similar position as the OP. I'm here in southeast Virginia (WBurg) and seeing a ton of poa annua in my front yard (I did a light renovation with TTTF this past fall). I was planning on overseeding my front and back yards with some TTTF+KBG this spring to help fill in thin and bare areas. What kind of timing should I look at to knock out this poa and then still be safe for overseeding? I have a bottle of Tenacity and 4gal backpack sprayer at the ready.


----------

